# can i run an hx6 (category 2 hitch) on my 4720 (category 1)



## malagash (9 mo ago)

has anyone tried this? assuming there is a way to figure out hitch size differences with the tractor handle the hx6?

thank you!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello malagash, welcome to the forum.

The HX6 weighs about 1200 lbs and the 4720 lift is capable of lifting 2500 lbs. The HX6 requires 40 HP to operate and the 4720 has 50 PTO HP.


----------



## malagash (9 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello malagash, welcome to the forum.
> 
> The HX6 weighs about 1200 lbs and the 4720 lift is capable of lifting 2500 lbs. The HX6 requires 40 HP to operate and the 4720 has 50 PTO HP.


is there a way to put category 1 pins on the hx6 or a way to make the hitch on the tractor category 2? thank you for your input!


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

What make is your 4720?
Many manufactures at the 50-60 hp level made the lift arms convertible.
Where the arms pin on to the tractor many have a pin the diameter of a cat 1 with a bushing on it to cat 2 size.
They are designed so you can reverse your lift arms, remove the bushing and mount your cat 1 holes to the tractor pins 
and the cat 2 ends are now for your implements. Then they can easily be reversed back by putting the bushings back
on the tractor pins and the cat 2 holes in the lift arms back on the tractor end.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Both my Kubota's are like that.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

As is my Kubota. My old Ford has changeable balls on the implement end.

I'm not familiar with the HX6 so not sure if it is capable of changing pin size. Looking at a pic on the JD website it looks like the pins could be changed?? Might be worth a trip to the JD dealer for answers?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Me, I'm too lazy to change so I use bushings.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Me, I'm too lazy to change so I use bushings.


Yep. Keep the large size on the implement end and carry a pair of bushings. I'm even too lazy to swap the balls on the Ford. Just carry bushings.


----------



## malagash (9 mo ago)

ovrszd said:


> Yep. Keep the large size on the implement end and carry a pair of bushings. I'm even too lazy to swap the balls on the Ford. Just carry bushings.


how would that work? i can see if my tractor had the larger (category 2) opening then i could put bushing on the smaller pins. but since my tractor has the smaller (category 1) opening the bushing seems like it would just make things worse? sorry if i'm not following you correctly here. it might be easier just to get the mx6 but i like that the hx6 is a more robust implement.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

malagash said:


> how would that work? i can see if my tractor had the larger (category 2) opening then i could put bushing on the smaller pins. but since my tractor has the smaller (category 1) opening the bushing seems like it would just make things worse? sorry if i'm not following you correctly here. it might be easier just to get the mx6 but i like that the hx6 is a more robust implement.


No worries, you aren't confused at all.

We sidetracked on you.... Bushings are only effective to make a small pin larger. Or a large tractor link smaller.

Visit the Dealership and talk to the parts guys about your problem. They may have a pair of CAT I pins that can be swapped onto the HX6.

I agree with your desire to get the heavier cutter. Cutters take a beating. Any weakness will eventually show up.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You will probably need some front weights (i.e., suitcase weights, front wheel weights, or loaded front tires). The front end will likely get "light" when you pick up the HX6.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Most certainly. I know of I hook up my 85" Land Pride chopper to my open station M9 without the loader and bucket on the front, I can 'pull a wheelie' pretty easily.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I used to have a 3pt 10' JD cutter that I used on my Kubota. I don't like to do much cutting with the FEL on so I'd remove it. Then add 1,000lbs of suitcase weights to the front.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> No worries, you aren't confused at all.
> 
> We sidetracked on you.... Bushings are only effective to make a small pin larger. Or a large tractor link smaller.
> 
> ...



You can go to any ag type supply store or online and buy Cat I pins for any piece of equipment......Very easy to swap out pins.....









Country Way LiFoot Pin Cat 1 - 70200


Product Features:Forged universal - 7/8"D - usable length 1-3/4" - 7/8"NF Thread diam




www.ruralking.com


----------

